# what can i keep in a 3ft viv?



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Im new to reptiles, i have a yr old beardie who wasnt very well looked after and hadnt been handled but now he has put on loads of weight and is getting really friendly, my question is i now have the bug and i have just aquired a 3 ft tank with heat mat, heat bulb uv bulb.

Im considering a snake but could i keep anything happily in that size tank? i often think they look very sad all curled up all the time so it must be a small snake.

I aso have a 2 ft plastic viv, if it needs a smaller space first and i also have a small plastic tank which i used to keep bugs in http://aquatic-store.co.uk/pond/view/1261


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

What are the rest of the dimensions?

A loose rule for snakes is one square foot per foot of snake. But obviously depends on the snake. A heavy bodied snake will need more room while an arboreal species can get away with less floor space because it will have the height instead.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

how wide is it? the snake should be able to stretch out along one length side and down one width side, if you understand what i mean. i reckon a corn or a royal could live happily in that, but you wont need the bulbs, just the heat mat


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I have lots of Royals and if you are used to lizards I wouldn't recomend them really, as they (if happy) spend most of their time hidden away. Also, they can be intermittent feeders, which is normal for this speices, but can upset newbies to snakes. On top of that, a lot never do well in vivs, but are better kept in 'storage box' type set ups. 

I would say go for a corn. They feed easily, are fairly 'outgoing' for a snake, and come in lots of pretty colours. They are usually good tempered too, and even if they're not, it's not that intimidating and a corn bite wouldn't hurt you. 

I've got corns as well as royals, and although I prefer the Royals, I'd suggest corns to anyone asa beginner snake any day. I take in enough 'problem feeder' royals to know that whata novice views as a feeding problem, and can get very upset about, usually isn't.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd say a corn or a royal but be careful with royals because they can be picky feeders. Mine isn't eating at the moment and it is stressful knowing that he's refusing a feed.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive come across some bairds rat snakes for sale near me, i was told they were good beginner snakes is this right?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Ive come across some bairds rat snakes for sale near me, i was told they were good beginner snakes is this right?


I'm not sure. I think they are classed as beginners snakes and they only grown to 3ft - 4.5ft 

I read that 3 good beginner snakes are corns, royals and king/milk snakes.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

baird rat snakes r good beginner snakes...i was going to get one till i got my 2 boys...iv got corns they r lovely and easy to handle and they both have very difrent temperments!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

jackson said:


> I have lots of Royals and if you are used to lizards I wouldn't recomend them really, as they (if happy) spend most of their time hidden away. Also, they can be intermittent feeders, which is normal for this speices, but can upset newbies to snakes. On top of that, a lot never do well in vivs, but are better kept in 'storage box' type set ups.
> 
> I would say go for a corn. They feed easily, are fairly 'outgoing' for a snake, and come in lots of pretty colours. They are usually good tempered too, and even if they're not, it's not that intimidating and a corn bite wouldn't hurt you.
> 
> I've got corns as well as royals, and although I prefer the Royals, I'd suggest corns to anyone asa beginner snake any day. I take in enough 'problem feeder' royals to know that whata novice views as a feeding problem, and can get very upset about, usually isn't.


yea i'd agree with that, our 1st 2 snakes were corns, and very stress free, they were good eaters and just generally easy snakes. once we got kai, our python, he had never fed before (he was very young) and we only got him because i worked in the shop i got him from and had a lot of knowledge and help from the staff. he's still not striking and its been a few months, i have to hand feed him once a week and sometimes end up getting bitten lol. a carn is much easier and much more reliable


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

ill stay away from pythons then.

I was looking for a corn snake but i came across the rat snake and as its not to far from me i thought id go for this as mum and dad look stunning.

Got the ladies phone number going to call tomorrow 

Rat snake babies Liverpool - Reptile Forums UK


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We don't want to put you off royal pythons 

I've only had mine for 6 weeks and i'm super glad that i chose him over any other snake


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

rat snakes are very good beginer snakes, normally very tame and good feeders

A tank should be atleast 3/4 of the length of the snake so a 3 foot viv will be ok till the snake is just over 2foot long, Slightly longer if hes regulary taken out and given time/space to stretch his legs as such lol!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive decided to hold off on the snake after having some rather unfriednly posts on another forum about the 'state' of my 'neglected' beardie and being told to rehome him.

So after that im just going to stick with the beardie for now.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Ive decided to hold off on the snake after having some rather unfriednly posts on another forum about the 'state' of my 'neglected' beardie and being told to rehome him.
> 
> So after that im just going to stick with the beardie for now.


Don't tell me....RFUK?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> ill stay away from pythons then.
> 
> I was looking for a corn snake but i came across the rat snake and as its not to far from me i thought id go for this as mum and dad look stunning.
> 
> ...


Check ya pms over there.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Don't tell me....RFUK?


typical of them lol i am cruel in there eyes because Frilly Billy Beetroot is in a 3x2x2


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you could keep some geckos in there, they only require a heat mat no UV as they are nocternal. You can keep females together.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> typical of them lol i am cruel in there eyes because Frilly Billy Beetroot is in a 3x2x2


I'm sure they'd say something about my royals viv etc too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I'm sure they'd say something about my royals viv etc too


they go way over the top imo


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> you could keep some geckos in there, they only require a heat mat no UV as they are nocternal. You can keep females together.


Thanks, i got your PM via e mail.

I havnt logged back in yet, might lose my temper.

After reading some other threads i wonder if there are any mods on there at all!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I dont think you could keep a corn (Best started snake) in a 3 foot viv. I would say 4 foot would be fine. Problem is that they grow to up to 6 foot, so it will be fine when it is young, but when it gets older, it will be cramped. I think the 3 foot viv would be perfect for a royal!  But as mentioned they do have problems with feeding, but if you get a good feeding one, that you know has had a feed (If you get it from a reptile shop, ask to watch it get fed) and if it does feed, you have hopefully got a good one there.  If you have any queries, just ask!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Thanks, i got your PM via e mail.
> 
> I havnt logged back in yet, might lose my temper.
> 
> After reading some other threads i wonder if there are any mods on there at all!!


The mods never do anything


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

take no notice of them at the end of the day its a start viv im sure you wouldnt keep a 6 footer in a 3 foot viv lol!

we have a 9 foot i think by 4.5 foot and 5 foot high viv with 3 6 foot+ commen boas in it they arent meant to share but they are happy they snuggle up together and if ones out they look for the "missing" one. Had no fights as we keep 2 females and 1 male togther!


----------

